# Pumillio vivarium



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Going to use this to do update pictures either bi weekly or monthly. This first picture is after a few months of planting and is already growing in nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

That looks great. The broms look good, but what kind of fern is that in the bottom right?


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks. Been trying to work it out myself grew from a piece a few mm on another plant I got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

that's a better picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The fern looks like one I've purchased before as Nephrolepis 'Elzevir'.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rearranged a couple of things but it’s growing in nicely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smith463 (Jun 27, 2017)

that is such a nice sized viv and nicely laid out. looks amazing


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks, I didn’t really have a layout I pretty much just threw the plants in and let them do there thing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

just gone to do an update picture and noticed this little guy! No idea how long it’s been morphed out for but looks nice and chunky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Really nice viv and broms, what lightning do you use ? They are really reddish


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks, I use the 22w jungle dawns on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atrain217 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gorgeous tank.... what do you have in there? Just a pair and their offspring?


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply, yeah that’s all I have in there. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namaste (Oct 18, 2015)

Reece93 said:


> Rearranged a couple of things but it’s growing in nicely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Viv and frogs. I might have missed it but what are the dems to your viv? Colors look awesome!


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you. It’s a 100x100x50. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow absolutely gorgeous are those pink brooms, neo. Granada?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks. No, they are just common variegated fireball.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

Reece93 said:


> Thanks. No, they are just common variegated fireball.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Okay thank you so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

No worries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

